# Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?



## zappi (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 2 Wochen bin ich nun glückliche Besitzerin eines Schrebergartens mit einem Teich (ca.3000-4000l). Der Teich wurde ca. 2 Jahre sich selbst überlassen, nun sind dort ganz viele Quappen, Wasserflöhe, ein Frosch (1 Molch wurde auch gesichtet  usw., die sich in dem Teich tummeln..

Der Vorbesitzer hatte eine Pumpe, Filter und einen kleinen Wasserfall im Teich, auch Fische (die hatte er aber auch schon länger rausgenommen)

Weil ich den Wasserfall gerne wiederbeleben wollte, haben wir eine Pumpe mit Filter gekauft, angeschlossen und einige Stunden laufen lassen, war auch eigentlich gar kein Problem, nur..

Ich hab jetzt gelesen, daß es für die Tiere und Mikroorganismen usw. gar nicht gut ist, wenn so eine Pumpe mit Filter läuft, da das Wasser zu sehr verwirbelt wird und vielleicht sogar wichtige Nährstoffe rausgefiltert werden.
Nun weiss ich nicht, was ich machen soll :? 

Ich möchte ja auch nicht ein Biotop zerstören, nur damit ich Wassergeplätscher hören kann..
Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Lieben Gruß
Margit


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo Margit,

*herzlich willkommen von mir bei uns im Club.* 

ich persönlich denke, das es kein großes Problem ist, wenn du eine kleine Pumpe für den Wasserfall laufen lässt.

Den Mikroorganismen im Teich wird sie nichts anhaben. 
Wenn du dann noch eine Pumpe verwendest, die so Filterschwämme an den Saugrohren hat, brauchst du dir auch um kleinere Lebewesen wie Quappen, __ Molche etc. keine Sorgen machen.
Einziger Nachteil für dich: Du musst die Schwämme wohl öfter ausspülen, da sie auch jede Menge Modder anziehen werden.
Dann lässt die Leistung der Pumpe mit der Zeit nach und es kommt nicht mehr soviel Wasser an.  
Aber ich denke, das sollte auch kein großes Problem darstellen.  

Probier es ruhig mal aus.


----------



## zappi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo Frank,

danke für die herzliche Begrüssung und Deine Antwort, jetzt hab ich schon ein bisschen weniger ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich die Pumpe benutze  
Unten an der Pumpe sind nur ganz kleine Schlitze, darauf hab ich sehr geachtet, da ich schon gehört hatte, dass sonst Quappen oder __ Molche hineingeraten können..

Allerdings ist ja da auch noch der Filter, der steht ausserhalb des Teiches und die Pump-Filter-Leistung beträgt wohl ca. 1000l pro Stunde..
Daher hab ich mir Sorgen gemacht, ob die "Durchwälzung" des Wassers in so kurzer Zeit keine Nebenwirkungen auf die "Ruhe" im Teich hat..??

Ganz lieben Gruß
Margit


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Huch, 

1000 Liter ... das ist nun aber doch ein bissel heftig für einen 300 Liter Teich.  

Hast du die Möglichkeit die Wassermenge zu drosseln? Etwa durch einen Kugelhahn oder ähnliches?

Die Pumpe hat also keine Schaumstofffilter vor den Saugrohren? 
Wie groß sind denn die Schlitze?


----------



## Plätscher (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*



> Frank schrieb: 1000 Liter ... das ist nun aber doch ein bissel heftig für einen 300 Liter Teich
> Margit schrieb: Schrebergartens mit einem Teich (ca.3000-4000l).



Bei einem 3-4000l. Teich wäre es in Ordnung.
Aber wie groß ist er jetzt wirklich?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## zappi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Also, der Teich hat 3000-4000l  laut Aussage Vorbesitzer.

Hab am Anfang 300l eingegeben, weil ich noch nicht genau wusste, wieviel es sind und hab mich (geringfügig  ) verschätzt  
Und dann hab ich es nicht mehr geändert bekommen..ich versuchs aber weiter  

Ganz lieben Gruß
Margit


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo,

ja, 3000 - 4000 Liter ist i. O..
Würdest du dann bitte bei Gelegenheit dein Profil ändern. Dadurch habe ich mich durcheinander bringen lassen.


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo Margit, 

du könntest die kleine Pumpe auch zusätzlich in einen kleinen Pflanzkorb setzen. Somit würde dieser ebenfalls als Grobfilter wirken und du müsstest nicht so oft den Schwammfilter saubermachen. Ähnliches habe ich bei mir gemacht.
Es gibt aber auch eine Internetseite, die ich im Moment nicht finde, die den Zusammenhang mit herkömmlichen Kreiselpumpen und Kleinlebewesen beschreibt. Da kann man schon lesen, dass viele Kleinstorganismen beim herauspumpen platt gemacht werden. Ich finde das gut zu wissen, habe jedoch dennoch kein schlechtes Gewissen, weiterhin einen kleinen Bachlauf zu betreiben, da ich das geplätschere einfach beruhigend finde. Wenn ich sie finde, werde ich sie noch einstellen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo.

ich habe dazu dieses Thema in den Tiefen des Forums gefunden und hier ein Link zu Herrm Stanjek. War er bzw. seine HP gemeint?
Über Stichwortverzeichnis->Pumpen kommt man wahrs. an die angedachte Stelle?
Direktlink leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Teichfreund (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo Annett,

sehr gut, sehr gut. Setzen, 1   Genau den habe ich gesucht. Nachdem ich nun selbst über google noch einmal die Seite gefunden habe, hast du bereits seine HP aufgelistet.

Der Link ist: http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/anlage/bachlf.htm

Das Prinzip der archimedischen Schraube oder Schneckenpumpe finde ich wirklich gut, leider nur schwer nachzubauen. Obwohl ich mir durchaus vorstellen könnte, dass das richtig gut aussieht.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Tim15 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo,

Stell doch am besten mal ein paar Bilder rein, dann kann sich jeder mal ein Bild von deinem Teich machen... 

mfg

Tim


----------



## zappi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für die Antworten, ich kann erst so spät antworten, mein PC hatte kurzzeitig den Geist aufgegeben  

Habe mir den Link durchgelesen, ist wirklich sehr interessant, aber auch erschreckend, wieviele Kleinstlebewesen in so einer Filterpumpe "gekillt" werden..

Bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, was ich jetzt machen soll, im Moment hab ich auch total viele Seerosen auf dem Teich, was ich zwar sehr schön finde, aber die Blätter decken fast die ganze Wasserfläche zu und ob das so gut ist :? 

Ich glaube, der Teich wird mich noch sehr beschäftigen, sooo viele Fragen  
Ich hab versucht,  ein Bild vom Teich reinzusetzen, aber hab die Rückmeldung bekommen, die Datei wäre zu gross..ich bleib aber dran!

Also bis bald und lieben Dank nochmal!
Margit


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo Margit,

verkleinere das Bild auf ca. 800x600 Pixel und es wird zu 99% hochgeladen. Falls nicht, einfach noch einen Tick kleiner machen, bis die Dateigröße unter 244kB liegt.
Tools zum Verkleinern findest Du u.a. bei uns im Downloadbereich.
Du schaffst das auch!


----------



## Dr.J (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Weiss nicht...Biotop lassen oder doch Pumpe..?*

Hallo Margit,

ich habe selbst einen Teich, der in etwa größenmäßig deinem entspricht. Ich habe bei mir eine kleine Pumpe laufen, die einen Wasserfall versorgt. Allerdings habe ich das Wasser so stark abgebremst, dass es nicht in den Teich platscht und so für Verwirbelungen sorgt. Also ich sehe da keine Probleme.


----------

